# Elroy Cohen's Thread



## elroycohen

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Elroy Cohen, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Austin's Diner
The Benedict Contract
The Swimsuit Challenge
*​
The above stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Elroy. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Elroy Cohen, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Elroy Cohen.


----------



## elroycohen

I think I got my settings figured out, but I'll this a test to see if I really know what I'm doing.

ec


----------



## Raider X

I've enjoyed your story and hope there will be more chapters to come.


----------



## elroycohen

Thanks, man.

Austin's Diner has about four chapters left to go.

ec


----------



## Raider X

You've finished Austin's Diner and I must say it was goooood!


----------



## elroycohen

Thanks for the feedback, Raider. I really appreciate hearing that.

As much fun as I had writing that story, it's a very good feeling to have it completed. I'm generally happy with the end result. Although as with anything, there are parts of it I'm happier with then others. 

Thanks again.

ec


----------



## Jake (JMJ)

That was an excellent story. It was well written and it was hard not to get into the happenings of each of the characters. Hope to see more of your work soon. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Jake (JMJ)

Jake (JMJ) said:


> That was an excellent story. It was well written and it was hard not to get into the happenings of each of the characters. Hope to see more of your work soon.
> 
> Jake (JMJ)



Sorry if that looked wrong, I clearly didn't mean that I didn't want to get into the happenings of the characters. Again, great work. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## elroycohen

That didn't look wrong at all to me. That was exactly my hope that readers would be drawn in by the different things going on for the characters. I'm glad you found my story interesting.

Thanks for posting, Jake.


----------



## elroycohen

I haven't put anything in my thread for a while so since a couple people e-mailed me questions about my current story, "The Benedict Contract" and I unfortunatly lost their adresses I'll use my thread to reply. More or less they both asked me my plan for continuing that story. I'm not a big fan of giving away the storyline, even if I would have been able to reply directly, so I am just going to post the names of the remaining chapters. I'm not great at naming chapters, but at least it will let people know just how much is left.

Chapter 9 - My Diagnosis; youre Fat
Chapter 10 - A Contest I cant Lose
Chapter 11 - My Big Fall
Chapter 12 - My Bigger Fall
Chapter 13 - Coincidental Timing or Fate?
Chappter 14 - Settling in to a Dream Life
Chapter 15 - Arlington Who?
Epilogue

I know it seems odd to post the table of contents midway through, but hey it's my thread, I can be odd if I want. Or at least until someone tells me otherwise.

While I'm rambling I'll use this post to note what I'm working on next. 

I have a rather long story started about a group of twenty-somethings who hang out together. There are multiple storylines but one involves and FA who is not afraid to let people know he is an FA and dates BBW's quite openly and his friend who is a closet FA whose parent's negative attidude towads heavier people keep him from dating the type of women he is really attracted to.

Secondly I have a less realistic story started about a rougue magician who has some unusual talents and a attractive female private investigator who tries to bring him to justice.

Anyway, that's honestly a lot more then I planned on going on about. Sorry for being long winded.

Happy New Year Everyone!

ec


----------



## Risible

Your stories are a lot of fun, EC. I'm happy to hear that you've got two more in the works beyond The Benedict Contract. I'll tell you something, I still think about your characters from Austin's Diner from time to time, they were that vivid.

The story about the rogue magician on the lam sounds particularly appealing ... can't wait!


----------



## elroycohen

That's so nice of you to say. It's good to hear.

I am kind of favoring the magician story myself right now, but I'll just have to see how things progress. I have been working on polishing some chapters of the "Benedict Contract" but when I do have time the magician story seems to be falling into place pretty well and it gives me a nice outlet when I get tired of proofreading and rewriting.

ec


----------



## elroycohen

It’s been a bit since I babbled on so here I go.

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel as far as _The Benedict Contract _goes. Work on that has been and will continue to be mostly proofreading until I clean it up enough to post (Which I hope to get the last two chapters and epilogue up by the end of the month, at the latest). 

With only the boring grammatical stuff left my creative outlet has been a story I’ve titled _One-twenty_. It involves a female private investigator in Las Vegas who takes on a case where a pair of women think a man they had a one night stand with a year prior is the reason they’ve been gaining ten pounds a month since that lustful night. The PI doesn’t think much of the girls' claim, other then easy money, until she finds out the man in question is a magician whose trademark trick is turning flat chested female volunteers from the audience into overdeveloped, bra bursting beauties. 

I’ve got a little ways to go with it yet, but I recently had a pretty big breakthrough on it. So forgive me if I seem a little self indulgent in talking about it already.

Anyway, thanks for reading.

ec


----------



## Risible

That combined with your trademark humor, and it sounds like a good read! I'm looking forward to it, EC!


----------



## elroycohen

I just posted a story in the Recent Additions forum. Its the start of a new story for me so Id just thought Id post here an update of where I'm at with the not quite finished one I had going and the one I had previously posted about working on.

The magician story is still being worked on but because parts of the story tie together I really dont want to post any of it before I have it at least completely roughed out (which I do not yet) first.

The BBW pro-wrestling bits I had been posting here hadnt really been getting a lot of views (Although I did appreciate the positive comments) so I set that on the back burner for a while. I might get back to that at some point but I will probably wait until it gets moved off the recent additions forum and hidden away in a dark corner of the forums before I add on to it.

Hope you like the new one.

Thanks for reading

ec


----------



## Lardibutts

elroycohen said:


> Hope you like the new one.


I love it. I've always admired your writing, it stands out from the simplistic dross by creating real characters with a deal of depth to them. 



> The BBW pro-wrestling bits I had been posting here hadnt really been getting a lot of views (Although I did appreciate the positive comments) so I set that on the back burner for a while. I might get back to that at some point but I will probably wait until it gets moved off the recent additions forum and hidden away in a dark corner of the forums before I add on to it



I admit to having been seduced by this stuff too. There is originality and wit in these parodies - all the more outre as I find the whole "bear (bare) pit" context really hard to take. 
But isn't this just the typical two-faced response of a soft "cheese eating surrender monkey" from across the pond?

L


----------



## elroycohen

> Originally posted by *Lardibutts*
> I love it. I've always admired your writing, it stands out from the simplistic dross by creating real characters with a deal of depth to them.



Thank you. That really does mean a lot to me coming from you. Especially since this story was a little different then what I've done before.



> Originally posted by *Lardibutts*
> I admit to having been seduced by this stuff too. There is originality and wit in these parodies - all the more outre as I find the whole "bear (bare) pit" context really hard to take.
> But isn't this just the typical two-faced response of a soft "cheese eating surrender monkey" from across the pond?



Don't get me wrong I knew that since the wrestling story's format was a tad unusual and pretty action oriented without much plot and narrowed even further by the wrestling thing that it would be a cultish story at best. Like I said, I may come back to it at some point.

ec


----------



## elroycohen

I'll try and post the start of a story I did for a friend who wanted something to illustrate as sort of a graphic novel. It never materialized but when I came across this recently I was inspired to get back to it as an unillustrated story. I can't promise anything however as my connection to the site seems to come and go from minute to minute lately for whatever reason. It'll surprise me if I manage to get this posted. Hopefully y'all enjoy it.

ec


----------



## Risible

Elroy, Webmaster's been having difficulties with his server/host for the past two-three weeks, but everything's been corrected, and since the grand reopening on a new host a day or two ago, so far so good. This would likely explain your iffy Dims connection of late.

Anyhoo, I look forward to your new material!


----------



## elroycohen

Thanks for the explanation. Didn't mean to sound like I was griping about anything that was being worked on here. It was more or less a misplaced lament about issues on my end. I travel quite a bit and every so often the less then stellar wireless service at the places I stay has me pulling out my hair. I got around it by posting with my phone but that makes any final editing before I hit submit a strain on the eyes so I will probably wait until I get back to post more. 

ec


----------



## Risible

You post stories using your phone? Okay, that's dedication to your art!


----------



## elroycohen

Haven’t used this for a while so I thought it might be a good place to tease an idea I’ve been kicking around for a time. It’s an idea I’m surprised I haven’t seen more: Reality TV with an FA/WG twist. 

I got the framework together and and a few chapters, but like I said this is just a tease. When I get it finished I’ll post the entire thing out in the Recent Additions.

Enjoy.

*The Swimsuit Challenge
Or
Mindless Reality TV for FA’s​*
*The Idea*

Warren Navis reluctantly looked toward the huge pile of file folders on the desk of his Hollywood production office. As a successful television producer he should have been eagerly anticipating his next big project, but instead he had been putting off sifting through the possible ideas for weeks now.

That only allowed the pile to get taller as his assistant compiled information on every possible show idea he ran across.

The only thing networks were green lighting nowadays was reality shows. Show originality or quality had nothing to do with their selection as evidence by the fact that Warren had just wrapped a competition show for dog groomers. After overseeing the project that had a host whose only claim to fame was being on another reality show that no one remembered and where the winner ended up not even be a real dog groomer, Warren felt as if he had just wasted the last eight months of his life.

He knew the next project was bound to be just as mind numbing, if not more, but he figured the sooner he got it over with the better. With a deep sigh of exasperation Warren picked up the top four folders and paged through them. 

All of them were from has-been movie stars from the eighties looking to make a comeback by having cameras follow them around.

Even though he was going to pass Warren knew he would see most of these guys on VH1 during summer programming

The next few concepts were even less promising. Then about midway through the stack Warren came across an idea from the swimwear division of a plus size clothing retailer that stood out: The Swimsuit Challenge &#8211; Watch women prepare their figures for swimsuit season…in reverse.

Underneath the intriguing title notes were scribbled about a competition where women would model their favorite bikini that fit their bodies perfectly and then over the course of year, instead of struggling to keep their bikini ready bodies, they would gorge on food and lounge around a beach house in attempt to be the one who was least able to squeeze into the suit the following summer. Weigh-ins would be done every other month and the clothing store would put up $50,000 for the most weight gained and another 50K for the contestant who got the best reaction from viewers when the too-small bikinis were displayed at year's end. Of course plus size bikinis that made the contestants’ softer, fuller figures look sexy would be given by the sponsor to all who participated.

It was a ridiculous, shallow and nonsensical idea, Warren thought. Perfect for reality television.

Of course Warren was a little biased, as he was a man who definitely appreciated a fuller figured women then most guys.  Working on something like this might give him ideas on adding to the figure of his current girlfriend, whom he had already pampered into a button popping plumpness.

Casting might be the one problem to overcome Warren figured so he had his assistant do a quick preliminary online poll for the show in the usual locations: LA, New York and Atlanta. Contrary to the reaction he expected within a week he had responses from over 27,000 people wanting to audition.

Time to see what the networks thought of the idea.

Of course the network that was in fourth place in the overall ratings was Warren’s first thought for a possible home for the show. He was right. Thirty seconds into his lunch with the network executive the show was given the okay.

“Talk to my people about how much money you need. I see this as a great idea, Will. What better way to make couch potatoes feel good about themselves then to watch other people turn into bigger couch potatoes.”

Warren did not bother to correct the executive on his name. And even though he was just 30 Warren had been in the business long enough to be ready for the contingencies that came throughout the course of lunch: Depending on scheduling the network might bump the show to one of the sister cable networks further up the dial at any given time. Then there was the warning to expect much less money then he would ask for as contract negotiations for the network's teen drama were due in a couple months. 

Warren just nodded and waited patiently for the lunch to be over so he could get busy on the next step: casting.


----------



## Risible

Sounds, fun, EC. Pop on over to the Paysite board for inspiration on tight-fitting bikinis!


----------



## Jake (JMJ)

Sounds like another excellent story Elroy. Keep up all the good work, your stories are truly captivating. 

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## elroycohen

> Pop on over to the Paysite board for inspiration on tight-fitting bikinis!



Well, as long as I have a good excuse.

Thanks for the interest Risible and Jake as well as those that PM'd. The story is coming along pretty well. I'll post it as soon as I get far enough along.

ec


----------



## elroycohen

Haven't written anything in here for a while so I'd thought use it to let anyone who's concerned know that while I have more of the Swimsuit challenge to post soon, I also have a short Halloween themed story I'll try to get posted as well.

Hope you enjoy.

ec


----------



## elroycohen

It seems safe to go back in the water, so Ill soon start putting up the start of a new story in the Recent Additions Forum.

Its a story about a guy who stumbles into starting up a mens magazine geared toward plus-sized women.

For some reason I feel compelled to add that it is a complete work of fiction for entertainment only, and should be read as such, if you chose to read it.

Enjoy.


ec


----------



## elroycohen

Real life has calmed down enough for me to get back to writing, although it may be until next week before I have more ready to add to my Abundant Curvature story.

I do have a small snippet of the beginnings of a story as a tease. Kind of a sci-fi thing. Ill post it here so it can just be considered some more of my inane rambling and that will save a moderator the trouble of having to edit it.



*The Server*​
No need to be alarmed. My name is Aries and Ill be your server for the next three months.

Those were the words that signaled a very long summer for Melanie Bryant and a new era in the life of Aries Winter

Some eighteen years before those life changing words were first spoken the story begins with a faulty microwave in a rundown trailer.

Well actually it all started when Breezy McHuchins, a full-figured stripper, damaged a condom with her long gold nails. In her rush to slide the latex on her plumber boyfriend, Bert Winter, she did enough damage to drop the percentage of effectiveness of the condom down to 0 percent.

That in itself is not really newsworthy for sure. A rather common story in fact and in this case Bert and Breezy were committed to each other and the moment they found out she was preggers went to the courthouse to tie the knot.

Even after that the initial events seem rather mundane. Bert rented a run down double-wide trailer and the couple moved in together. Bert worked as much overtime as he could and Breezy quit the strip club.

After the two weeks worth of Breezy waking up nauseous and slapping Berts hands away every time they came within a foot of her massively swollen, but extremely sensitive breasts (that were double Ds even before the pregnancy) it happened; Breezy began to get an increased appetite and very specific cravings. As a result she began to utilize the old microwave that came with the trailer.

The appliances size alone signaled its age, but its grimy, cracked appearance made one question its ability to function all together. It appeared as if someone had hurled the thing across the room on numerous occasions and then tried to piece it back together. Breezy was in no mind to give it much thought, despite a few pops and buzzes the thing did actually work and that was all she cared about. Whether it was at 3am when she reheated the fried chicken from the night before or ten at night when she was microwaving waffles because they did not have a toaster, all Breezy cared about was that seconds after food went in it came out ready to eat.

Every time the impatient newlywed would stand directly in front of the microwave waiting for her craving. There in laid the problem. The rickety appliance emanated more microwaves then it used to cook with and this had a very real consequence.

Some might argue it started long before Breezy gave birth. Breezys hunger and desire for some very odd food stuffs and resulting weight gain could very well have been a result of the faulty microwaves harmful leakage. Although probably not. Before she had been a stripper Breezy had been a very obese teenager who loved junk food. An extended case of mono her senior year caused massive weight loss. Her wide, very round form morphed into an overdeveloped hourglass that she managed to maintain to an extent during her short lived career as a pole dancer.

So anyone that knew Breezy thought nothing of her increased appetite and the fact that her belly popped from microwaved Doritos with crumbled up Velveeta and mustard on top long before it would have popped from her pregnancy.

All while her breasts swelled and sagged and her belly grew and rounded she parked herself in front of the damaged old microwave, tapping her puffy feet, anxiously awaiting one of her ten meals a day or fifteen or so snacks. The unborn baby was mere inches from the buzzing machine.

So it was no surprise to anyone when after she waddled onto the scale at the doctors office hours before delivery the numbers revealed that the mom-to-be had gained an astonishing 75 pounds.

While her increase in weight was noteworthy it was far from out of the ordinary. The doctor gave her a slight admonishing for adding more then the usual twenty or thirty extra pounds and went on with the delivery.

The birth went relatively smoothly given Breezys lack of physical fitness and when the baby boy, who had been absorbing nine months worth of harmful microwaves came outhe looked completely normal. No horns or third eye at all. He was unusually cute for a newborn in fact.

The baby, named Aries after a deceased grandfather, passed all the healthy baby tests and in two days seemed more ready to go home then his still exhausted and sore mother.

So while it seemed at first that the infant had escaped any ill effects from the microwave the results of his exposure showed up shortly after arriving home.


----------



## Raider X

This is an interesting story... So as you write, do you go back and forth or do you just plow through?


----------



## elroycohen

Raider X said:


> This is an interesting story... So as you write, do you go back and forth or do you just plow through?




Thanks for the question. Usually I write what amounts to a quick sketch at first. If the idea takes I come back to it quite a bit to edit and fill it out to an actually story as opposed to a rough idea.

I have quite a few "sketches" that haven't gone anywhere yet.

As it relates to the above example, I'm pretty excited. Although I might have jumped the gun putting it up here. As I've written further I've realized this one might have to go "underground".


ec


----------



## elroycohen

I recently posted a new installment of The Birth of Abundant Curvature story in the Recent Addistions Forum.

I also posted the start of a new story about a fictional sport involving dodge ball and eating competitions. The first part that I posted is basically the introduction. Hopefully it is not too boring as it is mostly a history of the sport and the rules. 

Hope you enjoy. Thanks for reading.



ec


----------



## td0057

Hello Elroy,

I recently reread this story, and I really enjoyed it. I seem to remember reading subsequent chapters involving a golf outing. I think this was the same story, but I've slept since I read it so I may be mistaken. Is more of this story available? Perhaps you have written more. I remember the young bride being comforted with food inside the golf pro shop. 

In any case, I enjoy reading all your stories. Your detail is great, and it is easy to get a mental picture of the fattening the way you discribe it in your stories. Thanks.

T.D.


----------



## Observer

Thanks to your post I researched and corrected an error relative to this story.

Somehow two versions of this tale were in the library - one a partial with two chapters, another with eight. I have deleted the shorter of the two - here is the long one.


----------



## elroycohen

td0057 said:


> Hello Elroy,
> 
> I recently reread this story, and I really enjoyed it. I seem to remember reading subsequent chapters involving a golf outing. I think this was the same story, but I've slept since I read it so I may be mistaken. Is more of this story available? Perhaps you have written more. I remember the young bride being comforted with food inside the golf pro shop.
> 
> In any case, I enjoy reading all your stories. Your detail is great, and it is easy to get a mental picture of the fattening the way you discribe it in your stories. Thanks.
> 
> T.D.



Glad you liked it. Glad for the feedback. Glad whatever confusion there was has been cleared up. Even more glad there turned out to be more story for you to read, because I don't think I'd ever add any more to that one.

Hope you enjoy the rest.


ec


----------



## elroycohen

For the couple fans of my work that may be out there, I just thought I'd type a quick note to say the creative urge has struck again. For those that follow my stuff here on this site alone I will just be waiting long enough to make sure the stories I'm working on stay within the guidelines and then I'll start putting some stuff up in Recent Additions. No real time frame or anything, but hopefully soon.

For those that aren't fans and don't follow my stuff, you must just be bored and I'm sure this post hasn't helped that in the least. Sorry.



ec


----------



## elroycohen

Alright heres another, more specific tease about two stories Im putting the finishing touches on:

The first is one I wrote after being inspired by _My Kind of Wife_ by Jim Fields. An old favorite that can be found in our very own Dimensions Library http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/wife.html 

The other is one that has a plot very similar to another story I did fairly recently (No link for this one. I'll leave it a surprise). Only this one is a little more mysterious and has less characters to contend with.

Shouldnt be too much longer now.


----------



## elroycohen

Its your friendly neighborhood degenerate outcast with an update of sorts. 

My mind is already thinking of Halloween themed stories, because thats how my mind works most of the time, and because the Halloween story I did here last year went over pretty well. One possible shocking storyline Im dreaming up includes (besides the usual weight gain) a topic thats fairly new to me, but has been covered before here at Dimensions a number of times. In fact recently a writer who is pretty well known around these parts touched on the topic in one of their stories.

I dont think thatll be too hard to figure out what Im hinting at but thats all Ill give up for now. We'll see how it goes.



ec


----------



## BellySpongelover

You're a wonderful tease... a wonderful and yet horrible tease.


----------



## elroycohen

Oh what the hell, I'll throw something up in the Recent Additions forum. 

It's the start of something I've been working on centered around a series of competitions. Feedback, as always, is welcomed.


----------



## kazemaru2

so wehen are you going to post a new story


----------



## elroycohen

kazemaru2 said:


> so wehen are you going to post a new story



It's in there.

I didn't do a link before because I was on my phone. I'm not doing a link now because I'm lazy, but the story in Recent Additions forum called The BFLO by ec is mine.

check it out.



ec


----------



## elroycohen

I put up two new stories in the recent additions forum. They're quite different in tone so be careful. One is complete and one will be continued, but that is not why you should be careful

Enjoy!


----------



## elroycohen

Posted the start of a new story here. Another competition based story. Hopefully it is different enough from others I have done to be interesting.

I got another one that is really out there with aliens and whatnot. Still working on that one.


----------



## xealer

Would you take a look at this thread. Thanks...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88729


----------



## elroycohen

xealer said:


> Would you take a look at this thread. Thanks...http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88729



I'm flattered that you would think of me for something like that. The idea is definitely a good one. I have written a story where a guy gets caught slipping breast enhancement pills to his girlfriend and she turns the tables on him and then through a series of circumstances he finds a way to turn the tables back on her. I don't think that went got posted to this site though.

Anyway. I'm in the middle of a story that's pulling all of my creative energy at the moment. Perhaps when I wrap that one up I'll revisit your idea.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SammyBoy

could you get that posted on this website, or direct us to where it is posted?


----------



## elroycohen

SammyBoy said:


> could you get that posted on this website, or direct us to where it is posted?



The website that had it up isn't around anymore. It's been a few years for that story. If I am able to remember where I got that saved I'll see if I can't get it posted.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## snr6424

Would it be too terribly rude to ask if you remember the web address? I'm curious if it could be found through the Wayback Machine. I certainly understand if it's something you don't feel like sharing. 

A little more on topic, I thoroughly enjoyed Fat Karma. You have a way about being "over the top" with some of your stories that really adds a different dimension of enjoyability. I'm not sure how to really describe it, the stories just have a certain "bigness" or "flair" to them that I really like. Looking forward to whatever is next.


----------



## elroycohen

It is not rude, but it won't get you any results either. I honestly don't remember if it was one of the Yahoo groups or part of that Geocities(?) thing that went extinct not too long ago. Writing is just something I do for fun, so I don't necesarily keep track when people ask if they can post stuff up on other sites or translate it to another language. I bet I'd fail miserably if someone asked my to name from memory all the stories I put on this site. So sorry I can't help.

I'm glad you enjoyed Fat Karma. My last few stories have been pretty over the top. You either get them or don't I guess. 

As for what's next, I have a few in the works, but I've kind of holding off since October is usually a busy month for me. I get pretty into the whole Halloween spirit and all.

Thanks for the feedback.




snr6424 said:


> Would it be too terribly rude to ask if you remember the web address? I'm curious if it could be found through the Wayback Machine. I certainly understand if it's something you don't feel like sharing.
> 
> A little more on topic, I thoroughly enjoyed Fat Karma. You have a way about being "over the top" with some of your stories that really adds a different dimension of enjoyability. I'm not sure how to really describe it, the stories just have a certain "bigness" or "flair" to them that I really like. Looking forward to whatever is next.


----------



## snr6424

elroycohen said:


> It is not rude, but it won't get you any results either. I honestly don't remember if it was one of the Yahoo groups or part of that Geocities(?) thing that went extinct not too long ago. Writing is just something I do for fun, so I don't necesarily keep track when people ask if they can post stuff up on other sites or translate it to another language. I bet I'd fail miserably if someone asked my to name from memory all the stories I put on this site. So sorry I can't help.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed Fat Karma. My last few stories have been pretty over the top. You either get them or don't I guess.
> 
> As for what's next, I have a few in the works, but I've kind of holding off since October is usually a busy month for me. I get pretty into the whole Halloween spirit and all.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.



Totally understand, thanks for the response. Have a great Halloween.


----------



## elroycohen

Joshua Leon said:


> thanks for the link.



I would maybe read a little closer there, slick.


----------



## elroycohen

Joshua Leon said:


> looks like good reading material.



Close enough, I suppose. Thank you very much, Joshua. Welcome to Dimensions...or Earth. Whichever pertains


----------

